
When Money Talks – And Says Horrible, Bigoted Things - carapace
https://thereisonlyr.com/when-money-talks-and-says-horrible-bigoted-things-e016b185592#.miv8rvx1h
======
angersock
> _So I hope that if Facebook doesn’t do anything public to address this, that
> at the very least, the Chan Zuckerbergs have a long talk with Luckey about
> what it means to have wealth and to use it responsibly, and in a way that
> isn’t just about egotistical self-expression, and certainly not in a way
> that is destructive to large swaths of society._

With a straight face this was written! With a straight face!

~~~
internaut
I love how it is all about having 'enough' or the 'right' education, this idea
of herding the unbelievers onto the straight and narrow is quite Christian of
them. At least he has not been cast out as a heretic. There is hope for Luckey
yet.

Just the other day somebody was offering money to find something to blackmail
Peter Thiel with. 2000 dollars for a bounty.

A few minutes ago I saw a declaration that all bigots must be removed from
society/earth.

Imagine if this continues for a few more weeks. I will watch the new Purge
movie in anticipation.

